# Fibro, IBS, and Menopause



## LooLoo65

I have had Fibro and IBS for over 30 years, not much treatments in the UK except Pain Management, i have now got Costo pain in the ribs and have been told it is associated with Fibro, however the Doctor has given me Lidnocain 5% patches (local anaesthetic), and they have been easing the pain well. I have now been diagnosed with early menopause I am only 47, and given me Hysterectomy and Hormone Replace Therapy medications, however I have put on weight around my middle and thighs, as well as have a puffy face, how can I loose the weight, I am normally a size 6-8 ( size 4 in the USA), naturally thin, but now I am a size 14 (size 10 USA), and with the Fibro and IBS it is difficult to loose the weight, as I cannot do strenuous exercises, and I am Lactose Intolerant with the IBS, so no Dairy, most diets have dairy in them, and fish which I do not eat much of. Does anyone have any ideas on how to loose weight with menopausal weight, and IBS? with easy exercise that wont flare up my Fibro.thanksx


----------



## bigflower

นอกจากนี้สิ่งสำคัญของการเล่นพนันไม่ว่าจะในบ่อนคาสิโนที่เป็นการตั้งดำเนินการทั่วๆไปบนภาคพื้นหรือในรูปแบบบ่อน คาสิโน นักเล่นส่วนใหญ่จึงมีความตลึงเกมส์ออนไลน์อย่างหลากหลาย royal1688 จากนั้นก็แค่รอให้ คาสิโนตรวจสอบยอดเงินแล้วก็ทำการโอน สถานที่ตั้งประกอบกิจการของเราสามารถใช้ระยะเวลาเดินทางจากกรุงเทพฯ เมื่อไม่กี่ชั่วโมงก็ถึงแล้ว และมีความหลากหลายในรูปแบบเกมส์การใช้งานที่หลากหลาย เป็นระยะเวลาหลายปี ruby888 คติทางเรา ซื่อสัตย์กับลูกค้า ด้วยความจริงใจ ดวงดีมีชัยทุกท่าน มิติใหม่ของวิธีเล่นระดับโลก


----------

